# Orchestral and Fantasy pieces by bob



## mr bob (12 mo ago)

*Orchestral pieces by bob*

So I've been composing for a while, and would really like to share only my best orchestral pieces with you all.
I use FL Studio and my favorite instrument featured here is East West orchestra.
This track is titled "Paths to Uncertainty", it is fantasy music. I hope you'll like it.


__
https://soundcloud.com/wannderer%2Fpaths-to-uncertainty


----------



## mr bob (12 mo ago)

*Grassy Ruins*

This is the track called "Grassy Ruins". It's written for Harpsichord and orchestra. I think I made a good enough theme played by the solo instrument!


__
https://soundcloud.com/wannderer%2Fgrassy-ruins


----------



## mr bob (12 mo ago)

The next track is about Dwarves. It's a happy orchestral theme, with 1st part describing dwarves in general, and second is about their adventures.


__
https://soundcloud.com/wannderer%2Fdwarves









Another fantasy track, "Misty Plains".


__
https://soundcloud.com/wannderer%2Fmisty-plains









This is perhaps the last post.


----------



## mpmcd101 (9 mo ago)

Just having a listen to your "Path to Uncertainty" a very short but quite beautiful soundscape. "Grassy Ruins" too, another wonderful sound picture. Do you write professionally? They would all make excellent cinemar or computer game soundtracks. Don't scoff, there's a lot of money to be made in that medium and I've played quite a few games in my time lol.
"Dwarves" too is a great little vignette, as is "misty plains".
I haven't yet checked out your soundcloud page, do you do anything with these themes? Each could easily feature in a much grander scale work.

Fantastic job Mr. Bob

Mark


----------



## mr bob (12 mo ago)

Hi Mark, thanks ! I'm surprised you checked out all of the tracks that I posted here. Appreciate that ! No, I don't write professionally, just for myself.

I've played a few games too. There's many excellent game soundtracks out there.

Thanks again


----------

